# pollen bank



## merc (Jun 4, 2022)

I decided to start a pollen bank in the event my delusions of grandeur take hold of me and I decide to start crossing plants for kicks.

I found this article on creating your own pollen bank: 


https://www.orchiddigest.org/wp-content/uploads/2020/09/Creati-ng-Your-Own-Pollen-Bank-Harold-Koopowitz.pdf



and this post on how to collect the pollen: (sadly the photos don't render for me)





How to pollinate your Paphs!


Rick's consumer vs. producer post motivated me to start a new thread here that will hopefully help someone out there realize how easy this process is. This is actually a copy of a post I made at the Denver Orchid Society forum last spring if you've seen it before. If I've left out any...




www.slippertalk.com





I was wondering if storing in microcetrifuge tubes was ok? 

These are what I purchased:
UoYu Microcentrifuge Tube with Snap Cap (1.5ml/50pcs) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07W6GN892/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_9PKC0HJG9WVMAB8YYYW2

The article states it's possible to store pollen in either the fridge or freezer. We experience power outages often so fridge should probably be ruled out of the equation. I was thinking of going the freezer route since we have a chest freezer in the garage that will likely be more stable temperature-wise even if power goes out. Anyhow, I don't have a proper Thermos, but do have a spare one of these double-walled swag water bottles.

Good enough? Should I add those silica moisture absorbing pouches to the container?




Your input/insight is appreciated. Fingers crossed this little experiment works out.


----------



## merc (Jun 4, 2022)

Scratch that! I went ahead and cancelled the microcetrifuge tubes since the article clearly states that plastic containers trap moisture. Picked up glycerin capsules instead, same as MK uses in the first link.


----------



## merc (Jun 13, 2022)

ok pollen collected! 

my armeni white and peppermint pollen samples were yellow-ish in color (pic of armeni white pollen below). the ice age pollen was darker, with a tinge of brown. is the difference in color to be expected or did i just collect rotten plant crud?


----------

